# TESTOSTERONE



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

TESTOSTERONE

WHAT IS TESTOSTERONE?

Testosterone is a steroid hormone from the androgen group. It is secreted in both sexes adrenal glands, the testes of men and the ovaries of women. The average male produces approximately 15 times more testosterone than a woman
Testosterone development begins in the womb and stops shortly after birth. It resurfaces with puberty.

WHY IS TESTOSTERONE IMPORTANT?

Testosterone is released into the bloodstream in order to stimulate the growth of bone and muscle. Also enlargement of the genitals and testicles and sexual development.
Testosterone is responsible for the male secondary sex characteristics that occur at puberty and for sperm production.
Testosterone is not just a male hormone. In men and women, testosterone helps maintain muscle and bone mass as well as maintaining libido.
The testosterone hormone plays an important role in the development and maintenance of typical masculine physical characteristics.

TESTOSTERONE DEFICIENCY

Male hypogonadism is the inability to produce testosterone, sperm or both. The condition also is known as testosterone deficiency.
In addition to producing the sperm cells that are necessary for reproduction, the testicles also secrete the male hormone testosterone 
Testosterone deficiency in adult males may alter certain masculine physical characteristics and impair normal reproductive function.

*Signs and symptoms of Testosterone Deficiency  *

Erectile dysfunction 
Infertility 
Decrease in beard and body hair growth 
Increase in body fat 
Decrease in size or firmness of testicles 
Decrease in muscle mass 
Development of breast tissue 
Loss of bone mass (osteoporosis )

Mental and emotional changes also can accompany hypogonadism. These include :
Fatigue 
Decreased sex drive 
Difficulty concentrating 
Hot flashes 
Irritability 
Depression

Causes of Testosterone Deficiency   

Male hypogonadism also known as testosterone deficiency can have many causes. Some of them include :

*Klinefelter's syndrome. * Which is a condition which results from a congenital abnormality of the sex chromosomes, X and Y. 
*Undescended testicles.* One or both of the testicles may not be descended at birth. This condition often corrects itself within the first few years of life without treatment. If not corrected in infant years it can lead to malfunction of the testicles. 
*Mumps.* If a mumps infection involving the testicles in addition to the salivary glands occurs during adolescence or adulthood, long-term testicular damage can occur. Which in turn may affect normal testicular function. 
*Hemochromatosis.* Too much iron in the blood can cause testicular failure.
*Injury to the testicles.* Because of their location outside the abdomen, the testicles are prone to injury. Damage to the testes can cause testosterone deficiency.	
*Cancer treatment.* Chemotherapy or radiation therapy for the treatment of cancer can interfere with testosterone and sperm production. The effects of both treatments can be either temporary or permanent infertility may occur. 
*Normal aging.* Older men generally have lower testosterone levels than younger men do. As men age, there's a slow continuous decrease in the production of testosterone.
*Pituitary disorders.* Diseases in the pituitary gland can impair the release of hormones from the pituitary gland to the testicles, affecting normal testosterone production.
*Medications.* The use of certain drugs, such as some pain medications and some hormones, can affect testosterone levels.

TESTOSTERONE AND FERTILITY

Due to the lack of testosterone, men affected by hypogonadism often have troubles producing sperm. The low levels of testosterone can also result in an adult male having a low sex drive and also erectile dysfunction.
There are several ways you can try and help to increase testosterone levels some of these include increasing the amount of exercise you do, Consuming less alcohol, lowering your stress levels and wearing loose fitting underwear.


----------

